# First Stone Chip



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

In Ohio the insurance companies are required to cover windshield damage.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Are you referring to a chip in the windshield or the paint? I would never make an insurance claim on a chip in the paint because of the deductible.

But as Golden says, here in South Carolina as well, glass coverage is "free".


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea it's in the glass. The Insurance is covering it, I just had major issues with the company they sent me to. I must have gotten someone that was having an extremely bad day. 

I'm just curious as to the total cost of the replacement if it ever comes to that.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel your pain!

I got my first windshield chip 2 weeks ago.. its tiny but it looks as if its cracked in the middle and is the size of a nickel. I will be getting it filled in soon!!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Im thinking about changing the windshield in my car. I have 1800 miles on it and the windshield is horrible. I have a few little nicks on it that I know happened when I went to Reno. But overall, the windshield looks completely sandblasted. I know Im never going to get the dealer to replace it, even though when I picked it up, I noticed it. But since I drive it mainly at night, I didnt really think it was as bad as it is. I drove it this morning driving into the sun, and it looks like someone sprinkled glitter all over the windshield. And there is no way that it could be this bad in 1800 miles. I have USAA, but I dont trust anyone that tells me they will put OEM glass in it. I will buy it myself, its fairly cheap for a windshield. 

I pinged a few GM online parts catalogs, and they are looking like $264 with free shipping. Ill also get the reveal molding to make sure everything is OEM. I need to call around to see how much they charge to replace it, if I provide the glass.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I had a stone chip that turned into a crack on my Cruze. Good thing I had good comp. It happened about a year when the car was still new. OEM windshield was $750 plus tax!


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ouch. That does sound painful. 

From the conversation I had with the Tech, I learned a few things.

1. The new glass that GM uses (the sound proof stuff) doesn't hold up to chips very easily because the top layer of glass is too thin. So any small chip can crack real easy.
2. The cruze is one of the top cars for chips, along with the Ford equivalent.

With that info, I'm going to look to invest in a deflector shield.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

*ClearPlex*

You guys are gonna love this. Getting my windshield replaced and getting this for sure. 

The Intrigue Detail Clear Plex Demo - YouTube


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This product looks promising! Probably super expensive though? Where would one get this installed?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Check the clear plex site for an installer near you. I'm seeing $175-$225


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

Is there a site that shows where the installers are located? I'm also curious as to the warranty that may be behind this stuff.


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

Invisible Windshield Protection Films by ClearPlex®

There isn't much on their site as to their warranty. Doesn't look like a ton of retailers carry it or offer it yet either. I also wonder about the extra wear it would cause windshield wipers and the extra resistance between the blade and glass causing the wiper motor to prematurely wear out. 

Good product so far, just lots of questions as to it's usability.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, it doesnt seem like its caught on. I think its bad marketing to be honest. Its a great product, and I cant imagine that its bad for the wipers. There are a few youtube videos out there about it. I dont know why there arent more places selling it. I agree there arent many places. I have to drive to Reno to get it installed, which driving up there is how the front end of my car got trashed in the first place.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynne70 said:


> Invisible Windshield Protection Films by ClearPlex®
> 
> There isn't much on their site as to their warranty. Doesn't look like a ton of retailers carry it or offer it yet either. I also wonder about the extra wear it would cause windshield wipers and the extra resistance between the blade and glass causing the wiper motor to prematurely wear out.
> Good product so far, just lots of questions as to it's usability.


Good points! Their site also states a lot of things the buyer shouldn't do with this product on their car.


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

I read someplace that 3M also makes a product similar to this. Worth reading into I guess.


----------

